# rSAP vs regular Bluetooth



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Can someone explain to my dumbass.
1.What is rSAP? 
2. What are the benefits of running rSAP mode on my phone over the regular Bluetooth connection?

Thanks :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

rsap (Remote Sim Access Protocol) gives you more options

http://www.android-rsap.com/bluetooth-s ... ofile.html


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

For most part better signal quality.
Which is not bad


----------



## AWDRobert (Feb 9, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> For most part better signal quality.
> Which is not bad


And your phone only uses its battery power to setup the rsap link with the car phone. The car phone is the active transmitter to the network.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Yup,
I also noticed that I get more settings to manipulate via rSAP. I can change the ringtone, volume and tons of other stuff.

I am now running on rSAP mode. I was not able to do this when I had an iPhone. Might as well use it now that I have Samsung.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

How do you choose which mode you want to use? Is it an option you get when you pair the phone to the car?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Go to "Connection Manager" and add your phone for "Data Connection" and "Directory".

Or just "directory". I think that Data Connection is if you want your AudiConnect to use your phone data for internet vs the SIM card.

Since I wont buy a sim card due to the current situation. I just clicked both Directory and Data.

But every time I enter the car, my Samsung will tell me that it entered rSAP mode. So you need that confirmation notification i guess.

maybe someone else can confirm.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> Go to "Connection Manager" and add your phone for "Data Connection" and "Directory".
> 
> Or just "directory". I think that Data Connection is if you want your AudiConnect to use your phone data for internet vs the SIM card.
> 
> ...


Thanks captain. I got a new phone last week but haven't been out to my car of course, so I'll try it later.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> Go to "Connection Manager" and add your phone for "Data Connection" and "Directory".
> 
> Or just "directory". I think that Data Connection is if you want your AudiConnect to use your phone data for internet vs the SIM card.
> 
> ...


Once you have it connected to the car you can change the settings on your phone to always allow the connection so you don't have to mess about every time you drive.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

phazer

Yup, thats what I did. I only get a notification that my S10e has switched to rSAP mode. It does so automatically but like to notify me nevertheless


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> phazer
> 
> Yup, thats what I did. I only get a notification that my S10e has switched to rSAP mode. It does so automatically but like to notify me nevertheless


Ah ok fair enough


----------

